# NEW 3DS Flashcart!!



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

Many of you have been keeping up with the scene of the Nintendo 3DS and the flashcarts in regards. Well, branching off of the Gamekool topic, I have news. Being on great terms with their sales manager, I have information that will be of either great news or a complete bust. 

Basically, the gist of it was: 

1. A new flashcart is in production, will probably *release March 10*.
2. Made by *R4i Gold Team, at www.r4ids.cn*
3. Video of new cart is currently being uploaded as we speak. 
4. *The cart only supports DS Games on 3DS, but will definitely work later, due to lack of games*.
5. R4i Gold's new cart will be first in stock.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [6:57:20 PM]X: Can yo utell me what this 3DS flashcart talk is all about?
> [6:57:29 PM] X: Is it a completely new cart or an older one?
> [6:57:34 PM] X: I've got a lot of people that want to know
> [6:57:49 PM] GK: a new cart
> ...



As some of you may have guessed, I'm User X, and Gamekool is User GK. Conversation provided via Skype, at 7PM GMT-8, which is just now. More information will be updated if necessary.

Source - GameKool

You guys can think me a liar or whatever, but I don't pick a side to support here. I am simply reporting facts as I have received them.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 28, 2011)

The bit about 3DS games is BS. They are just releasing a card pretty much identical to the one they have just with an updated bootloader, or that's my guess at least.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 28, 2011)

Kool story, bro.
(sorry, had to)

In other news, I hope this is fake, or that the 3DS games part thing is a lie, or that the May update permapatches the system. The 3rd scenario would be a win-win. Early adopters could pirate, but can't access E-Store/DSiware.


----------



## purplesludge (Feb 28, 2011)

Not really believing the will support 3ds games part. I guess that guy didn't hear how the cyclo iEvo works on the 3ds out of the box.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> The bit about 3DS games is BS. They are just releasing a card pretty much identical to the one they have just with an updated bootloader, or that's my guess at least.



I dunno what to say either, but they have no reason to lie. They are an official DSDatabase sponsor, and we usually put them through a screening process of sorts. They may lie, but what's the point?

@everyone here: I don't know what to say, I won't take any sides either. I am simply reporting what I gathered from my conversation.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 28, 2011)

I predict a lot of flashcard companies will rush out videos to say "Our card plays on 3DS!" to feed off the 3DS hype and sell a bunch of cards in the process. I predict a lot of kiddies will mistakenly think they'll play 3DS games too. Good times.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I predict a lot of flashcard companies will rush out videos to say "Our card plays on 3DS!" to feed off the 3DS hype and sell a bunch of cards in the process. I predict a lot of kiddies will mistakenly think they'll play 3DS games too.



Like you said, it could be. And given this is an R4 team. However, these are one of the legitimate Wood teams that Costello approved a while back IIRC. What we can do is simply wait it out and see what happens, but I'll be getting one of them soon and I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [7:02:20 PM] X: Can you say this with confidence?
> [7:03:07 PM] GK: sure...


Well that doesn't sound confident to me at all.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I said, we'll see if they can do it.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 28, 2011)

its the same exact card but says 3DS compatible on the box now
thats really the only difference, the bootstrap might have been updated also (I dont know if you can flash R4i's yourself)


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> its the same exact card but says 3DS compatible on the box now
> thats really the only difference, the bootstrap might have been updated also (I dont know if you can flash R4i's yourself)



In all honesty, that's what part of me thinks too, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and see what they give out to us.


----------



## R4DS-DS (Feb 28, 2011)

M3i Zero and Acekard 2i all work on 3DS.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't doubt that they'll release a card with a pre-flashed bootloader that will boot on the 3DS in DS mode.  After all, getting consumers to re-pay for something that could just be a free update is what R4 teams are all about!

However I doubt the 3DS thing, it's like a pokenoob saying he's working on a patch.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

R4DS-DS said:
			
		

> M3i Zero and Acekard 2i all work on 3DS.



Proof or it didn't happen. AK2i I've seen, but I HIGHLY doubt M3 right now. Their team is almost next to dead.

@Rydian: I'm gonna try and get more details and maybe some footage, but I honestly think that sometihng's wrong with his idea too since we don't even have the dumping tool yet. I think it was called a dumping tool


----------



## Etalon (Feb 28, 2011)

More. 

Name, Price, Sticker, Firmware? 

Wood, I guess. 

But the rest?


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> More.
> 
> Name, Price, Sticker, Firmware?
> 
> ...



Geez, I'm not even gonna bother with this question. If I had answers, don't you think I would have posted it up already?


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 28, 2011)

I think I'm the only person on this entire site that doesn't want the 3DS to be hacked.

Nintendo is probably so pissed. The handheld was hacked in under a day...


----------



## Etalon (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't expect you to answer that. You know, piracy is something really bad and I've heard that some people use these homebrew devices for piracy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But that's something really bad we both would never do. Of course. We don't want to get banned, do we?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 28, 2011)

So how exactly is this different from what we have now that works on a 3DS?...


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Nintendo is probably so pissed. The handheld was hacked in under a day...This confirms anything with DS backwards compatibility will run a flash cart that can fake itself to be a legit cart like modern ones do.  The Supercard team stated it a while back but now it's been shown.
> 
> QUOTE(RiderLeangle @ Feb 27 2011, 10:50 PM) So how exactly is this different from what we have now that works on a 3DS?...


This is getting them attention.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 28, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> This is getting them attention.



They're not that stupid at R4 Gold DSN.

They got ywg to port his firmware for both of their cards. 

And they have somehow some connections to Team Acekard. 

Whatever they have prepared, they pepared that for 3DS launch day and it did work. And now they're producing it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

Connections to team Acekard? Source? I'm gonna call you out on that one... I highly doubt they have sources with Acekard. I spoke to them a while back and they're a solo team.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 28, 2011)

Etalon... check what I was responding to.

They're going to produce _the same product, only with an updated bootloader_ to work on the 3DS.  You know, like all the other R4i-named carts did, making new carts with updated bootloaders for 1.4 and 1.4.1...

He was asking what's different.  Just that they're announcing it in regards to the 3DS and giving vague hints on 3DS mode _to generate hype without having to make a promise, since they know it's not currently possible_.




			
				Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Connections to team Acekard? Source? I'm gonna call you out on that one... I highly doubt they have sources with Acekard. I spoke to them a while back and they're a solo team.


He's probably thinking of the R4i Ultra team that had a build of AKAIO 1.8.1 made for them.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Check what I was responding to.
> 
> They're going to produce _the same product, only with an updated bootloader_ to work on the 3DS.  You know, like all the other R4i-named carts did, making new carts with updated bootloaders for 1.4 and 1.4.1...
> 
> He was asking what's different.  Just that they're announcing it in regards to the 3DS and giving vague hints on 3DS mode _to generate hype without having to make a promise, since they know it's not currently possible_.



See, this is why this community is so handy. How the heck was I supposed to get that out properly? I probably wasn't. Thanks for expanding on what I had said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: I'm pretty pretty...PRETTY sure that those two aren't related. Although there's about 9001 R4 carts nowadays, I dunno who to think is right anymore.


----------



## kiafazool (Feb 28, 2011)

this is retarded

people are saying that they got a "3DS FLASHCART [email protected][email protected] 3DS
while its just a normal cart with a updated firmware/bootloader that run on the 3ds

probably going to die after a 3ds update which is bound the happen soon


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 28, 2011)

No team has broken yet anything in the 3DS. They just add their flash cart to the installed whitelist of the 3DS. That's all.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 28, 2011)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Connections to team Acekard? Source? I'm gonna call you out on that one... I highly doubt they have sources with Acekard. I spoke to them a while back and they're a solo team.



They claim that Gold Com has stolen their Webpage and brand.

Gold Com had the same Christmas Package as Acekard 2. In fact, Gold Com it's an Ultra. What a coincidence...

That's sort of a connection, isn't it..?

I don't think that Gold CN 3D it's just another Ultra clone with updated bootstrap. That would indeed be boring... We'll see in two days.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> No team has broken yet anything in the 3DS. They just add they flash cart to the installed whitelist of the 3DS. That's all.



I didn't say that they broke the 3DS. I only said it supports DS mode, and 3DS mode in FUTURE.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Ryukouki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just because they have the same packaging doesn't prove anything. It just means that they made a clone of a clone. When I think of connection, I think of something like... uhhh... iSmart and EZFlash. What do you mean Goldcom is an ultra? Most clones are all rehashes of the same thing, so if that were the case, they'd all be connected to R4 DS's Original team.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 28, 2011)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, dont worry. I was refering to the cocky claim made by the R4ids team: "R4ids has broken 3DS sucessfully,R4i flash card for 3DS will be released on Mar.12th,2011!"


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2011)

He just seems to be speculating about the 3ds part. Anyone could say their flashcard might work in 3ds mode in the future. They a have a one in two chance of being correct. I'm one of the 'sell more consoles if flashcards work' theory believers.


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 28, 2011)

A 3DS cartridge got a different case than a DS or DSi one.
I guess it's how the 3DS knows which mode to run (3DS mode or DS/DSi mode).

So, picture of this "new" flashcart could tell us if it's a lie or not.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 28, 2011)

once again it's not a 3ds flashcart it's a ds cart that run on the 3ds!


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 28, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> once again it's not a 3ds flashcart it's a ds cart that run on the 3ds!


Hehe, sure !
You don't have to explain me that fact. Im' talking about the title of this news.
"New 3DS flashcart" and the fact the guy claim one day it will run in 3DS mode. With a normal ds cartridge case i highly doubt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fail ?


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

Geez, I'm only reporting what I got. I'm not taking sides or whatever you guys are planning. I'm just providing the info to your enjoyment.


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 28, 2011)

Advertizing ... all i can see in this news. Sorry to be harsh but nothing new in there that we don't know already.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> A 3DS cartridge got a different case than a DS or DSi one.
> I guess it's how the 3DS knows which mode to run (3DS mode or DS/DSi mode).
> 
> So, picture of this "new" flashcart could tell us if it's a lie or not.
> *pic*



Why would a "new" flashcart have to look like a 3DS cart?

If I made carts that can get through 3DS security, I make it so they
still can work on a Ds/dsi. 

Yes the hardware of the cart may be different, but that thing that stick out from it
help some people tell if it a legit 3DS cart from legit ds cart. 

Seem more like speculating than true and lie.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2011)

Well thats great to hear. I'm gonna lock this then.


----------



## yeop (Feb 28, 2011)

That


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 4. The cart only supports DS Games on 3DS,* but will definitely work later, due to lack of games.*


means that when 3DS games are dumped this card will load them?


----------

